# PM-932/45 Way Covers



## jbolt (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm looking for a better quality way cover for my PM-932. I sue flood coolant on my CNC conversion and the way covers that came on the machine are not holding up well. Does anyone know of a source for a better cover that will fit this machine? Maybe something sloped for the Y-axis that will help shed chips better.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Sendit (Sep 8, 2016)

Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## jbolt (Sep 8, 2016)

Sendit said:


> Did you ever find a solution?



I ended up installing some 1/8" soft Burna rubber sheet between the saddle and the head. It is 18" wide and has held up with no problems. I added an intermediate support to keep it from bunching up behind the saddle.


----------

